# cirtus pastel ball python



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

is there any good combos with these 
and also how much money is a 08 female worth 
thanks to any help


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

crystal place reptiles had one in a while back it was up at £450


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah I nearly bought it but to be honest I couldnt see anything special about it.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> Yeah I nearly bought it but to be honest I couldnt see anything special about it.


got to agree there


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*bp*

ok as i got offered a early 08 female for £150 and its to put with a bumble bee to try and get a killer bee and i really wanted to no if theres any other good combos with them

thanks for the advise


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

thats way to cheap


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Citrus Pastel is simply Amir Soleymani's line of high yellow Pastels. A good Pastel is worth every penny asked.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bugsandinsects said:


> ok as i got offered a early 08 female for £150


was that from [email protected]?

you pay, they keep !!!


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*bp*

not sure on there email its on some website and they are from 
essexs and i aint paying a penny for it untill i see with my own eyes and thanks very much for the warning and they have tryed several times to scam me but i would never pay untill i see what im getting unless i no the people who selling.


thanks again


----------

